# Grow your own seafood?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Anyone here watch that Simpson's episode where Homer grew his own lobster? What's stopping me from putting an aquarium in my house and growing my own trout or walleye? Maybe even lobster and crab!

Might be the next big trend!

Things that make you go... hmmm...

Kuan


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

When I first started keeping aqauriums, my wife laid down the rules: No edible tank! The cost of growing them out for years would be prohibitivly expensive, feeding a lobster so it could grow big enough, let alone the personal attachment when you had to cook it....
Now, I have thought of putting in a holding tank at the restaurant, but that is a little different......
They do raise rainbow trout and tilapia near here, but that is done at a hatchery....Lobsters? Well if Maine can grow spuds, maybe Idaho had better get on the ball and start raising lobsters!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Homer buys a small lobster to fatten up. Homer meanwhile becomes reluctant to boil the lobster, and decides to make it his pet, naming it Mr. Pinchy. Meanwhile, Homer accidentally cooks Pinchy, and sadly eats and enjoys his late friend.



How to Raise a Lobster 


Take some tips from Homer Simpson. Learn how to raise your own big, juicy lobster. 

Difficulty Level: Average Time Required: Weeks 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's How: 
Purchase the smallest lobster from your local grocery or local seafood store. 
Place the lobster in a fish tank full of water.
Pour enough salt into the tank to keep the lobster alive. Fine tuning is required.
Feed the lobster a steady diet of bacon, eggs, sausage links, and risotto. 
Weigh the lobster daily. If you are on the scale with the lobster, subtract your weight from the total. Refer to your driver's license for your weight. 
Place the lobster in an inflatable pool. It is now a free-range lobster.
Occasionally take the lobster for a walk at the beach.
When the lobster is large enough, give it a nice, hot bath.
Eat the lobster. Try not to cry.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I can see myself now- Dog by my side, the sun rising as I walk in my hip boots towards the pens with buckets of food scraps to the hundreds of lobsters crowding towards me, eager to be fed....Yup, breathing deep the quiet solitude, just me, the dog and my lobsters. lol.


----------



## nick (Oct 19, 2002)

Maine was growing spuds (and lobsters) long before Idaho was on the map.


----------

